# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Need someone to bend Flat Steel Bar in Melbourne

## JK200SX

Hello Guys, 
I need help in finding someone who can bend some flat steel bar, for legs for a coffee table and a side table that I'm making. 
To give you an idea, I need to get the bar bent, similar to what is shown in the attached photo here:
http://www.plumedesign.com.au/shop/images/lillia%20round%20dia%201000%20$559.jpg 
The material is 40x10 Flat steel bar, and the attachment below shows  what I need to get bent, ie 2 pieces of item "A", and 2 pieces of item  "B". 
Ideally if you know anyone in Melbourne's Northern suburbs, please provide their details here, or PM me?

----------


## Marc

Mate, if you want 40x10mm flat bar bent, google metal bending in Melbourne and start ringing around. Most will not do small jobs but some will. 
As fas as that drawing you posted, I can't see any relation between your drawing and the above picture. The engineering place will need something a bit clearer.
Also ... cold bending 40x10 will not produce a sharp edge like the one in the picture above. You can either do that in a forge or cutting and welding back and grinding flat. A very easy job for a blacksmith.

----------


## JK200SX

Marc, 
Item/Drawing "A" in the attachment, is the 2 profiles that will be used to make the crossed steel frame in the picture, ie flip one of the 2upside sown and rotate by 90 degrees and they will then just need to be welded - I can do that. I'm only interested in someone bending the steel bar only.

----------


## JK200SX

Oh, and item "B" in the drawing is for another table with uncrossed legs.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

By the time you've taken it somewhere, dropped it off, picked it up and paid for it......you could probably cut and weld it yourself. 
Round the outer corners of the frame with a coarse flap disc....    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

:What he said: 
If you can weld 10 mm thick and have the machine for it, you can cut the steel with a thin kerf disk about 7mm leaving 3mm uncut. Bend carefully preferably when still hot from the cut.
Weld and grind and weld and grind again until it is how you want it. 
10mm cold bent will not be sharp and will need some grinding on the side that will bulge out.

----------

